# "RADON BikesZR Team 6.0" vs. "Canyon Yellowstone 4.0" - Was spricht für RADON?



## olpixel (19. Juni 2011)

Liebe RADON-Fahrer,

ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf meines 2011er-Bikes. Nach langer Suche habe ich nun zwei Bikes in der engeren Wahl:

- *Canyon Yellowstone 4.0* (699â¬)
- *RADON BikesZR Team 6.0* (799â¬)

Gegen das RADON-Bike spricht aktuell eigentlich nur die Bremse, die Hayes Stroke Ryder wird in den meisten Foren ziemlich verrissen. Canyon setzt hingegen auf die hervorragende Avid Juicy 3.

Beides bewegt sich in meiner Preisklasse. Das Canyon ist bei mir aktuell hauchdÃ¼nn vorne, aber so schnell ist das Thema nicht durch - Drum meine Bitte an euch: Ãberzeugt mich, wieso ich das RADON Bike dem Canyon vorziehen sollte. Gerne auch ausfÃ¼hrlicher, aber bitte mit handfesten Argumenten - also nicht nur _"weil's schÃ¶ner aussieht"_ 

Ich freue mich auf alle Kommentare!


----------



## Pevloc (19. Juni 2011)

Definitiv Radon:

=> leichter, lt. Angabe
=> deutlich bessere Ausstatung (10fach! In Zukunft Standard!)
=> Schickere Farbe (Ist aber ein wichtiges Argument! Rot/Weiß ist schöner als Standard Schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olpixel (19. Juni 2011)

Hi Pevloc!



> => leichter, lt. Angabe


Das Gewicht nehm ich als Argument mal raus, die 300g machen auch keinen Unterschied mehr aus, nach nem Schnitzel und kühlen Bierchen als Pause aufm Alpentrail hab ich die locker wieder drauf ^^



> => deutlich bessere Ausstatung (10fach! In Zukunft Standard!)


Kannst du mir Anfänger mal den Unterschied zwischen 9-Speed und 10-Speed erklären?



> => Schickere Farbe (Ist aber ein wichtiges Argument! Rot/Weiß ist schöner als Standard Schwarz!


Das ist sogar tatsächlich ein richtig wichtiges Argument. Das Rot/Weiß des RADON-Bikes ist das geilste Design dass ich überhaupt bei irgendeinem Bike bisher gefunden habe.

VG,
olpixel


----------



## bollo99 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo olpixel,

9-Speed: 9 Gänge auf der Kassette (=27 Gänge)
10-Speed: 10 Gänge auf der Kassette (= 30 Gänge)

LG
Ralf


----------



## olpixel (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo bollo99, 

danke dir für die Erläuterung!

Wie steht Ihr eigentlich zur Hayes Stroke Ryder im Vergleich zur Avid Juicy 3?


----------



## bollo99 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir nun mal beide Bikes angeschaut. Die Geometrie der Rahmen ist fast identisch.
Für das Radon spricht:
- 10er Kassette (bereits erwähnt)
- höherwertigere Naben / Laufräder


----------



## Avalon (19. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hab 3 Tagen mein Radon ZR Team 6.0 und kann dir meine bisherigen Erfahrungen schildern.

Die "Probleme" der Hayes kann ich persönlich nach 100 km nicht nachvollziehen. Das Einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, war ein Schleifen der vorderen und hinteren Bremsbeläge, was nach einer Nachjustierung der Bremssättel und einem Einfahren der Bremsanlage vollständig verschwunden ist. Der Druckpunkt ist hart und deutlich spürbar und die Bremse an sich packt auch gnadenlos zu. Für meine Verhältnisse: mehr als ausreichend!

Die Lager sind ziemlich leichtgängig und mit Deore hat man i. d. R. länger Freude daran als mit Alivio Naben.

Für mich noch wichtige Kriterien:

Schalthebel: Deore vs. SLX
SLX ist einfach knackiger und hochwertiger

Kurbeln/Innenlager: Deore Octalink vs. FC-M552 Hollowtech II
Die FC-M552 ist zwar gruppenlos, bewegt sich aber auf Deore Niveau mit dem SM-BB51 Deore Innenlager.

Die Radon Kurbel ist einfach moderner und lässt sich problemlos gegen eine höherwertige HT2 Kurbel (SLX, XT) austauschen, während sich ein Wechsel von Octalink auf HT2 als sehr schwierig herausstellen kann.

Umwerfer: Deore vs. SLX
Selbstklärend...


Faktisch gesehen bekommst du bei Radon das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, musst aber wie bei allen Versendern im Service einbüßen.


und: es sieht besser aus


----------



## Keks_nascher (20. Juni 2011)

Die beiden Bikes haben immerhin einen Preisunterschied von 100 Euro.

Wäre es da nicht angebrachter, das Radon mit dem Yellowstone 5.0 zu vergleichen.

Wären ja "nur" 50 Euro Aufpreis.

Allein für die 50 Euro Aufpreis bekommt man statt einer Recon eine Reba Gabel.

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2052

Aber auch hier, 10 Wochen Wartezeit. Ist aber doch besser länger auf sein Rad zu warten als es später dann zu bereuen


----------



## Stefan.B (20. Juni 2011)

Moin,
Fairerweise solltest Du diese Frage auch im Canyon Forum stellen. Und bevor jetzt gemeckert wird---Ich habe zwei Radon---

Das mit der 10er Kassette ist meiner Meinung nach eh nur eine Glaubensfrage,da muss jeder selbst wissen ob´s nun 30 sein müssen,wo es auch 27 tun.


----------



## Markdierk (20. Juni 2011)

@stefan, genau richtig. wie kann man nur 10 fach als argument nennen. ich fand mein 9fach damals besser als mein jetziges 10fach system. 

das ist für mich keine frage ob besser oder schlechter...

was du für dein geld bekommst triftet in der preisregion bei canyon und radon nicht groß auseinander.

meine subjektive meinung (ich hatte ein radon, hab nun ein canyon): nimm das yello 5. allein der gabel wegen. dazu halte ich von den canyonrahmen mehr.


----------



## chrisNOM (20. Juni 2011)

der meinung bin ich auch....2jahre 9fach gefahren und nun 200km 10-fach. Ich konnte bis dato noch keinen Vorteil entdecken. Im gegenteil der erste Gang kam mir bei der 9fach sogar kürzer vor im starken Offroad Uphill.
Ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Modeerscheinung die 10fach. Die wie das iphone keiner brauch es aber alle haben es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

